# Moderate to significant NE us snowstorm likely Friday WV PA NJ MD NY NYC New England



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

No bueno


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is this the one affecting the Great Lakes Wednesday into Thursday?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this the one affecting the Great Lakes Wednesday into Thursday?
> 
> View attachment 229173


If so, hopefully all of the snow gets used up on you guys…


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this the one affecting the Great Lakes Wednesday into Thursday?
> 
> View attachment 229173


If I was not so dam color blind, I would no what I'm looken at.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> If I was not so dam color blind, I would no what I'm looken at.


Snow's a comin'

I think.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Calling 1-3 in MA area, down from 5-8 a few days ago.... miss the more reliable weather people of the 80s and 90s


----------



## MKWL2 (Jan 21, 2020)

1-3/2-4 is moderate to significant now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm still waiting to be recused on I 95


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm still waiting to be recused on I 95


are you serious?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

camaro 77 said:


> are you serious?


No I'm in Longmont Colorado


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Well escalated a lil. Looks like I'll get to use my new plow after all.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

MKWL2 said:


> 1-3/2-4 is moderate to significant now?


they canceled school here recently for that much


----------

